
Talkspace CEO: won’t support Facebook that incites ‘racism, violence and lies’ - replyifuagree
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/01/talkspace-pulls-out-of-deal-with-facebook-over-violent-trump-posts.html
======
throwaway_12351
Any reason why you have to publicly disclose why you are pulling out of a
deal? Sure, you did something you believe in is right, but then going to press
and telling them about your bravery sounds like a PR move.

------
kanox
> pulling out of six-figure deal with Facebook

More figures are required in order for this to matter.

------
malloreon
makes one wonder why Facebook's employees support it.

